# Northeast Event 12/13/07 Pictures



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Any 12/13/07 pictures avail.?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got a little more snow, pic was taken a few hours ago


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great pics.......... if you have more dont be shy


----------

